# More fun with the mail lady



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She had to actually talk to me today when dropping off a dozen or so of the candy swap boxes. She told me "You know, I also pick up soap boxes from somebody else out here and her boxes don't have that strong odor (with a scrunched up nose for effect) that your's do." I smiled and said "well the boxes have 36 to 50 bars in them, yep they are going to have a smell to them. "Oh well she doesn't have as big of boxes as you do or as many" I said: Well maybe if she scented her soap stronger her customers would purchase more? 

She then asked if I could maybe wrap them in the Glad press and seal wrap, since she wrapped an onion in her fridge in it and couldn't smell it at all.

Oh My freakin Goodness....do your job! Like I am going to wrap 4 or 5 boxes a day in press and seal wrap so she can't smell them?

All I said was it was too bad she couldn't smell all these boxes because they were full of candy.

Anytime I have complained about her it falls on deaf ears "Vicki you were just spoiled by Cheryl" Cheryl just spoiled all of you.....what with customer service without complaining? This new gal drives me so nuts with all her complaining about me, my boxes are too heavy (excuse me a flat rate box can weigh 70 pounds, mine only weigh 18 to 25 pounds  my mail box is too low, OK we raised it to the maximum and now it's too high. My son saw her slamming my big box and now, the top latch is broken. My ship by date is wrong, sorry but on USPS.com where I print my labels it says that the labels in my outbox are good for 30 days. And now.....my boxes have a strong odor, but 50 bars of soap in a box, yep it's going to smell...oddly is that my customers love how my boxes scent their store rooms! I hope none of you have this type of mail carrier! It really does make you worry about the saftey of your packages and mail. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh gee what a .............complainer??? she is. :rofl I was nice I didn't use the "b" word.

She sounds like my crappy mail carrier.

Heaven forbid if she ever has to deliver a load of freshly hatched chicks to you. :rofl :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We have a sweet accommodating angel whom I treat to any little goodie I can think of including thermos of hot goat milk cocoa and fresh cookies from the oven in winter. Lotion and soaps and pottery and fresh eggs and on and on- if she ever quits I am taking my box down.
I have called her from another state on her private cell phone to tell her that I forgot to put a hold mail request in the office. She backs me up so nicely with no complaints ever. She is so mellow and so kind and so helpful. I wish she would milk my goats while I'm gone!!!!
Sorry you have the B kind- we had that one at the office for decades until she had to retire-she was so bad no one wanted to go to the PO. Now everyone is young and friendly and happy to have the job. We outlived the B by a little bit! 
Make sure she does not go _postal _on you! They are screaming for biz and about to go broke and talking of cutting a day of delivery off the week- she should be glad you are giving her work- they pay according to the number of pieces they deliver and pick up!
Lee


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

My mailman is great! Its the UPS guy that seriously annoys me. He is like 70 years old and shouldn't be lifting heavy packages. When we get something heavy he asks if I want him to bring it to the porch or if he can just set it at the driveway! What do I say to that. I feel guilty as heck when I need him to bring it up. Its awful. 

Tiffany


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Our UPS guy is great, very friendly. The USPS guy is nice too but he's a bit overly friendly IMO, sorry I'm not looking for another father/grandfather figure in my life!! Still nothing to complain about. I love getting boxes that smell good!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well our mail carrier won't bring any boxes at all out to the cabin we have to go to the PO to pick them up. So this is going to be a pain now that we are moving out there and changing all mail to there. PINTA


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

My post master and UPS guys are all good. My post master does require a friendly hello before he will do business though. One day I had a ton of errands to do and came into the post office all business. I didn't say hello and he got after me for that. Needless to say I won't do that again. I have a few different UPS men that come out to the house. They all do their job well.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

My UPS guy is great, my postman could take lessons from him. He has broken the door off our metal mailbox. He will not get out of his car to deliver a package, he just sits in his car in the driveway, laying on the horn, then he rolls down the window of his car, and the cigarette smoke just rolls out. Heck, I smoke it about gags me. I won't send any packages with him, I could imagine what they would smell like after riding around in the car with him.

But, at least I've got to meet most of the neighbors because of him, since he's really good a delivering mail to the wrong houses :crazy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

we had one of those at the last place--i had ordered over $200 in a custom piece of horse tack, and he left it on the side of the road as the box wouldn't fit in the mailbox!? and our driveway was over 2 miles long, on a hiway, so there sits this tack, on the hiway?!!! would never bring anything too big but the sub would call me several houses away, so i could meet him at our road. sure!! and this gal here at our new place, she's got a rep for being a rip, but some cookies, a nice bar of soap, etc., and she's been nothing but a doll!! amazing what a little schmoozing will get ya!! but some, that wont' even work. 

i can't imagine anyone whining about the smell of the soap--that's what sells it half the time!! i see ppl walk by and then their nose turns them back to see! wow, what a whiner.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

You could be packaging poo! HA let her smell that one Tam


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

> You could be packaging poo! HA let her smell that one Tam


 :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Sheryl :laughcry :laughcry :laughcry


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Caprine Beings said:


> You could be packaging poo! HA let her smell that one Tam


Yeah Vicki, why don't you start a mail order organic goat poo for compost company! :rofl


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

poo lip balm--guaranteed you'll stop licking your lips and they'll moisten right up! 

https://www.ilovechickenpoop.com/in...&cPath=65_66&zenid=45kpab2rd54vqe03pcrvjh1dt6


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That stuff is the BOMB! It is my favorite lip balm. *contains no poop


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

A couple years ago we had a thief living out here below us who was stealing my packages out of my mail box. So I went and bought one of those square locking boxes that has the flip open slot where you stick your outgoing mail. Well it took forever and me teaching the mail lady how to open it to get the mail out. Now there is a young man that has been bringing the mail on the weekend and he drives up the long driveway like 50 mph honking his horn the whole way up. Scares me to death. Makes me think there has been an accident or something. I go running out there and he says, "I HATE your stupid mail box down there." I said well use this one. I moved my large regular mail box up to the front gate right by the house. My DS receives replacement parts and equipment for his cochler implant and the Fed Ex guy sticks it in that big box if I am not home. So anyway the boy says, "I can't drive up to THAT box." I don't know if I could handle one everyday complaining about smells too or I might be the one going postal.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Ha ha ha, I doubt I could ever get my carrier to pick up my boxes. She will only rarely deliver boxes to me, which was a real hassel when I worked an hour away and couldn't get home until after 5pm and the post office closes at 4:45...plus the counter clerk in the office is legally blind...that's always fun to deal with.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you use usps.com you can click on carrier pick up, write down when and where and as long as your home is 1 mile from your box (in Texas) they have to pick it up. Honestly this is the only thing that has saved me, finding out the rules for myself. I can not go to town to the post office several times a week! And UPS is simply way to expensive. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

My understanding is that the carrier is obligated to provide any service you can get from the main post office as long as you are one mile from the PO! We do shipping and receiving with them for our pottery biz all the time because they don't require advance notice and they have the best track record of getting breakables to and fro in one piece. 
Still the best deal around.
Lee


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> . Now there is a young man that has been bringing the mail on the weekend and he drives up the long driveway like 50 mph honking his horn the whole way up. Scares me to death. Makes me think there has been an accident or something. I go running out there and he says, "I HATE your stupid mail box down there."


There was a movie with Chevy Chase out in the country and the insane mail man this reminded me of that movie.

I usually have pretty good luck with the PO until lately my S-I-L is on Disability and I am her payee well she moved but I was still her payee they started forwarding all her mail NO PROBLEM! however most of her socail security mail was in my name for her they started forwarding it also I ended up having to go through the chain of USPS people saying not my problem finally I was speaking with a supervisor and explained that DIVERTING someones mail is a felony and that that mail was in my name there excuse their machine based it on the name closest to the bottom of the address. I told him that I had better start receiving the mail that was addresssed to me. They ended up just undoing her change of address which is now causing more trouble cause I have to drive her mail to her every week just so I can receive the mail that is in my name for her. Sadly enough the post office seems to be going the way of many stores etc with there horrible customer service what ever happened to the customer is always right?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My mailman is a sweety. Unfortunately, my stupid schnauzer BIT him last summer and now per USPS regs he can no longer come to the door to pick up/drop off packages. I always told him before not to get out and just honk because someone is always here and will come out. He and the post office personnel were very nice about the whole situation though they did have to file the *necessary* reports and the sheriff's ofc. followed up. We never even got the bill for him going to get a tetanus shot (which we certainly would have paid). It could have been really bad with some other mailmen we've known.


----------

